# Do Leopard Geckos ever eat their own eggs?



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry if this has been covered before but the search facility doesnt allow 3 letter words like "eat" or "ate", so that makes it slightly difficult! :roll:

Anyway...is this scenario possible? I never saw any eggs laying about...and i'm almost certain they are not in her belly anymore, and unless Lil successfully reabsorbed 2 fully developed eggs, then i have no idea where they went!:hmm:


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

could she not have been just fat? lol


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

If there were eggs there she probably reabsorbed them, or she has laid them somewhere and you haven't found them yet lol are you sure she was gravid?


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

She was definitely gravid...had it confirmed by the vet. She was very round but not anymore...

I just didnt think reabsorbtion would occur so quickly...one day they were there and the next time i checked her she was noticably slimmer.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Check the vivarium thoroughly, she may have laid them somewhere and you haven't noticed?


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

Have done that, but i'll double check. 

Wierd huh.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I could not say for leos, but I have had a few cases of the female eating her own eggs right after laying with painted geckos (_Paroedura picta)_ and Turner geckos (_Chondrodactylus turneri_) so that *could* be possible that your female did the same.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I have never experienced this or know of one that did. Surely if she had eaten (or reabsorbed) her eggs she would look almost as fat as before? Or am I being stupid here.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Well in terms of volume there is a difference between well-formed eggs with a shell and crushed shells + egg fluids, you know :lol2:


----------



## JohnC (Feb 12, 2006)

Normally leopard geckos dig a hole in the laying medium and lay their eggs and cover them over. So they are not available to eat even if they wanted to.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

JohnC said:


> Normally leopard geckos dig a hole in the laying medium and lay their eggs and cover them over. So they are not available to eat even if they wanted to.


This is true when eggs are fertile. When they are not, females usually lay them just anywhere in the viv


----------

